# Generous Trapper Willing to Help



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
I've just been getting into trapping the last couple years and this morning caught my first **** of the season! My wife and I are living in a basement apartment and I don't have a fleshing beam currently (working on it). Is there anyone in the Utah County area that would be willing to let me use theirs to get this one ready to put up? I'd appreciate it!


----------

